# Intercoolers rated over 1000hp



## stealth13 (Jun 10, 2008)

What do you have, please message me


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What car for?


----------



## stealth13 (Jun 10, 2008)

R35 please...


----------



## Black_Supra (Aug 18, 2015)

I drive SBD. Great quality and price. Up to 1.500 HP SBD told me. For my 1.000-1.1000 HP this is save. It`s lets say a ETS Race Intercooler copy


----------



## stealth13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking to buy for uprated 1100hp engine set up....


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Ets always gets good reviews. There's a group buy on for the airtec cooler at the minute. Roughly £1500


----------



## stealth13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Skint said:


> Ets always gets good reviews. There's a group buy on for the airtec cooler at the minute. Roughly £1500


Cheers any links? Cant seem to find it!


----------

